# Missed this Super Score of the Century a Monark mens bike on craigslist



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 15, 2014)

After coming home with my Columbia purchase the other day

i checked craigslist and Wow 1950 Monark original unrestored
 5 miles the  house, left my number next morning i talk to the owner 
some one beat me to it but i was next if the deal fell through

1950s Monarch Bicycle - $100




Model # 4400 Serial #AO954516

called the next day it was sold and gone 
he got more then the listed price  because he was offered more 
for the fork alone - Close but no Cigar 

Buck told me he got the bike in the 50's when he was a kid
he last rode it in the 60's
that he had many calls & text messages that he said he listed it to cheap


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2014)

*Oh my god*

Dude I feel so bad for you. Somebody got a mind blowing deal on that bike. This is the super deluxe in this color I always wanted.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow really cool bike for really low price. Someone is riding happy!


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 15, 2014)

57 spitfire
Oh my god

   Dude I feel so bad for you. Somebody got a mind blowing deal on that bike. This is the super deluxe in this color I always wanted. - quote




yes i almost had to go to the ER my heart was pounding lol
had a hard time sleeping but had a feeling i was out of luck

when you consider it has been stored for more then 50 years 
wow it does had all the right stuff the color and the classic look


----------



## airflo11 (Jan 15, 2014)

It went fast.  I called on it as well.  Damn


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2014)

You'll get the next one!......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2014)

Great deal for sure, but to common to be score of the year.
Without the light, doubtful it will be score of the year... month maybe, but we have a couple of weeks left and someone might chisel me down on my '38 aluminum Shelby hornlite.
Deal of the week it is!
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 15, 2014)

Well it wasn't us, it was sold when we called 16 hours later. The guy obviously got so many calls, he must be thinking, hmmmm.....

Darcie


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Great deal for sure, but to common to be score of the year.
> Without the light, doubtful it will be score of the year... month maybe, but we have a couple of weeks left and someone might chisel me down on my '38 aluminum Shelby hornlite.
> Deal of the week it is!
> Chris




I agree, its a bummer, but isn't that the same price that Colson Vogue went for a few weeks ago?  I guess that was last year already, but its too soon to be handing out nominations for the 2014 Cabies...


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2014)

*I think your right*

That was a special bike at a super price as well. My buy of the year was this shapleigh rugby wood rim bike for 500.00$ all original with nice original paint but missing drop stand and reflector.


----------



## spoker (Jan 15, 2014)

i called less than an hour after it was listed and he said it as sold,havent spoken with anyone here who got it,he got alot of calls,you wpould think that if it really did sell locally you would hear mmmmmmm wonder if i listed to low?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 15, 2014)

Where you guys (and Darcie!) all located?  This app on my phone doesn't show location. Craig's is like playin the slots! 
You gotta be watchin 24/7 and fast as hell!
Crazy, CRAZY deal!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmmmm! I wonder who might of arranged a purchase.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 15, 2014)

It was somewhere around Minneapolis, a guy in the Minnesota Antique bike club posted it as his new find on facebook. I don't think he's a Caber, he buys like a mad banshee though.

Kris


----------



## RustyK (Jan 15, 2014)

He says the guy upped the price up to $200 due to all the phone calls


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 15, 2014)

*" The ones that got away "*

Someone got a deal......

But, there's always more out there. 
Get plenty of rest, eat your Wheaties and get your boxing gloves on.  

I've missed out on plenty of bikes & parts in my time, but I know I'll always find something if I decide to hunt for it and when there's a little extra cash $$ in the budget. I believe in "fate" also. Bicycles find you when you least expect it and you have to seize the moment. Hopefully you have the $$ at the time.

It happened to me years ago as one example I didn't seize the moment. There was a local resale shop and I always asked if the owner ran across old bikes and the answer was usually no. One day I came into the shop and the owner said he had an old bike he was selling for an eldery lady in his back storage garage that was not open to the public. It turned out to be a men's 1912 Wonder bicycle ( Shapleigh Mfg. Co.) He helped me load it up and then said that he might have one of those wood rim bicycles I was looking for up in the rafters of the garage. My eyes lit up as all I saw up in those rafters were mostly early bikes piled up high on top of one another. I'd estimate at least 10 to 15 or more. Mostly 1890's through the teens. One even had green tread, 28 inch whitewall pneumatic tires on green painted and striped rims. I never went up on a ladder to actually see what was up there to make an offer for the whole pile like I usually did. The owner had a big smile on his face when he looked at me at the time. I went back to that resale shop about a year later and all but three of the bikes were gone. The three that were left were in rough condition and I then purchased them. I asked the owner what happened to the rest of them and if he sold them or not and was told that "they never existed". That I was hallucinating!! He denied the fact time and time again and we would get in "heated arguments" over it. He finally died and that mystery went to his grave with him!!
Sometimes you get one shot and you better make a move, otherwise you lose!!     I still regret it!!
And what really kills me is that I would have gotten them cheap!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, that was an exceptional deal, but it has happened to most of us.
 As Brian stated, you'll get the next one, so don't dwell on it and make yourself crazy.
I do like the Super Deluxe Monarks. I paid $450.00 for my 1949 last year,
and I think I got a fair deal especially since the light is worth a couple of hundred.................Wayne


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice find and it's all there!!


----------



## RustyK (Jan 15, 2014)

About 8 years ago I was at a garage sale and saw two very old bikes. I wasn't even sure what I was looking at having seen very few old bikes before. One was $450, the other $350. I studied the bikes for half an hour. The lady at the sale said "he'll never get that kind of money for those junk bikes". I had NO money so I left. 

My memory is damn near photographic when it comes to shapes and machines. I started thinking about those bikes a few years later, did some research and the $450 one was a Schwinn motorbike from the 30's with a delta horn, said motorbike on the tank as well. The $350 must have been a World badged B10e? I tracked the house down, knocked on the door, and the surprised owner informed me that the bikes sold a couple of years earlier. Fudgecakes.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 15, 2014)

RustyK said:


> It was somewhere around Minneapolis, a guy in the Minnesota Antique bike club posted it as his new find on facebook. I don't think he's a Caber, he buys like a mad banshee though.
> 
> Kris




He is a CABER newbie, and on our local club FB page, he's located in So Minnesota. He's a good guy, I won't out him in case he wants it to be on the down-low (yeah right, not around here!) 

Darcie


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 15, 2014)

RustyK said:


> About 8 years ago I was at a garage sale and saw two very old bikes. I wasn't even sure what I was looking at having seen very few old bikes before. One was $450, the other $350. I studied the bikes for half an hour. The lady at the sale said "he'll never get that kind of money for those junk bikes". I had NO money so I left.
> 
> My memory is damn near photographic when it comes to shapes and machines. I started thinking about those bikes a few years later, did some research and the $450 one was a Schwinn motorbike from the 30's with a delta horn, said motorbike on the tank as well. The $350 must have been a World badged B10e? I tracked the house down, knocked on the door, and the surprised owner informed me that the bikes sold a couple of years earlier. Fudgecakes.




I remember working at a very old Schwinn shop right around the time Schwinn auctioned off the museum.  Schwinn recently put out a picture book with a motorbike on the cover.  One of my co-workers saw the picture and told me how him and his wife went to a garage sale and there was a motorbike there for $100. He looked at if for a while and they left to go grocery shopping. He kept thinking about the bike and decided to go back after shopping. It was sold.  Idiot!


----------



## spoker (Jan 15, 2014)

ya i was after it also,but im at a point now that sometimes i realize i need to keep building and nor always buying,i acually felt soe relief when i was told it was sold


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

RustyK said:


> He says the guy upped the price up to $200 due to all the phone calls




yes he said he was offered $225 or $250 for the fork alone and said keep the rest of the bike


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

might be the guy i bought the Columbia from down that way?


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

spoker said:


> i called less than an hour after it was listed and he said it as sold,havent spoken with anyone here who got it,he got alot of calls,you wpould think that if it really did sell locally you would hear mmmmmmm wonder if i listed to low?




yes he said it was sold but didn't have the money yet 
the next day i called a back and said he was paid and it was gone
i don't blame the buyer i would of been there at the crack of dawn 
since i'm 20 minutes away - as was said earlier on the thread
it was a relief once it was a done deal the end of the drama


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Great deal for sure, but to common to be score of the year.
> Without the light, doubtful it will be score of the year... month maybe, but we have a couple of weeks left and someone might chisel me down on my '38 aluminum Shelby hornlite.
> Deal of the week it is!
> Chris




True 

but for me being in to the old bikes for about 4 weeks now
it would of been the score of the Century for $100
it's a cool vintage bike and built in Chicago my hometown 
where many bicycles were manufactured as i'm learning
in Chicago as i am now learning 
i doubt if I could do better for $100 but who knows it's in the hunt
and meeting the people which is fun and exciting 

I think a trip to Bicycles Anonymous - lol


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 16, 2014)

ChicagoFlash said:


> After coming home with my Columbia purchase the other day
> 
> i checked craigslist and Wow 1950 Monark original unrestored
> 5 miles the  house, left my number next morning i talk to the owner
> ...




Don't you just hate when that happens


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 16, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> That was a special bike at a super price as well. My buy of the year was this shapleigh rugby wood rim bike for 500.00$ all original with nice original paint but missing drop stand and reflector.




This bicycle oozes class. Really first rate find.


----------

